# Sending "



## superit23 (Jun 6, 2009)

Hey guys I'm pretty much a noob. I was wondering how to send the key ".


```
set wshshell= wscript.CreateObject("wscript.shell")
wshshell.run "Notepad"
wscript.sleep 1000
wshshell.AppActivate "Notepad"
wscript.sleep 5000
Wshshell.SendKeys " " "
```

This isn't working for me. Can someone please explain how to do this?


----------



## TheOutcaste (Mar 19, 2009)

You need to double the quote character:
Wshshell.SendKeys " "" "
This will send a space, one double quote, then another space.

HTH

Jerry


----------



## superit23 (Jun 6, 2009)

TY! I did not think of that. Maybe now I can finish the script :grin:


----------

